# Yorgun



## Arabus

Hello,

Does _-gun_ in _yorgun _have a job in Turkish grammar?

I usually don't ask too much, but Turkish is an agglutinative language and almost every suffix seems to be of significance.

Thanks,


----------



## er targyn

Not anymore.


----------



## macrotis

-*gın*, -*gin*, -*gun*, -*gün* (-*kın*, -*kin*, -*kun*, -*kün*)

It's a verb suffix that makes object nouns from transitive verbs (_bıçkın, dizgin, düzgün, salgın, sürgün, yorgun, gergin, seçkin, tutkun, üzgün_) and agent nouns from intransitive verbs (_argın, durgun, kaçkın, engin, yangın, azgın, baygın, bitkin, dolgun, durgun, olgun, solgun_, _küskün_).

_Bilgin_ and _etkin_ (neologisms) were constructed arbitrarily.

It's function is not clear in _içkin_ and _özgün_ (neologisms).


----------



## Arabus

Thank you.


----------



## er targyn

Are all these words not neologisms? (except what you mentioned)


----------



## macrotis

As far as I know, they're all older than 1900.


----------



## macrotis

Can there be a distant relation between this suffix and _-gen_ as in _oxygen_, _hydrogen_, _allergen_, etc?

Online Etymology Dictionary:



> *-gen*
> comb. form meaning something that produces or causes, from Fr. -_gène_, from Gk. -_genes_ "born," from _genos_ "birth" (see genus).


----------



## er targyn

I don't think so.


----------

